# الاهرام وكشف التاريخ الحقيقي



## Coptic Man (12 يناير 2006)

تعتبر أهرامات الجيزة الثلاثة أحد عجائب العالم القديم الباقية حتى الآن، ومنذ القدم كان كل زائر لأرض مصر لابد له أن يزور الأهرامات باعتبارها رمزاً لمصر. فجاء إلى الأهرامات العديد من الملوك والرحالة المعروفين وكتبوا عنها وحكوا الكثير من الأساطير حولها، وكانوا ينظرون إلى الأهرام بعين ملؤها الإعجاب والاحترام، الإعجاب لعظمة الأهرام والاحترام لهذا الشعب الذى ابتكرها وأوجدها فى تلك العصور البدائية من تاريخ البشر. ومن ضمن مشاهير المؤرخين المسلمين الذين زاروا الأهرام وكتبوا عنها قبل أن يتشوه خارجها هو عبد اللطيف البغدادى ولما شاهدها وصفها وصفاً مسهبا وذكر أنها منقوشة من جميع جوانبها بنقوش هيروغليفية يتعسر على المسلمين فك رموزها. 

ولكن على النقيض من هؤلاء يقف أعداء الحضارة يحقدون على الأهرام ويريدون تدميرها فتقف لهم الأهرام صامدة مهما كان جبروت هؤلاء الحاقدون. 

ومن ضمن الذين نظروا إلى الأهرام بعين ملؤها الحقد عائلة صلاح الدين الأيوبى، إذ يذكر المقريزى بأنه كان يوجد عدد كبير من الأهرام فى منطقة الجيزة، قام صلاح الدين بهدمها كلها وأخذ حجارتها ليبنى بها قلعته المعروفة باسمه تحت سفح جبل المقطم، والسور المحيط بالقاهرة، ولم يتبقى منها سوى أعظمها والمعروفة حالياً باسم هرم خوفو وهرم خفرع وهرم منقرع، وهى التى لم يقوى الزمن ولا صلاح الدين على تدميرها. 

وجاء ابن صلاح الدين من بعده المسمى الملك العزيز فى سنة 1193م ليحاول عمل ما فشل فيه أبوه حسب مشورة أخو صلاح الدين المعروف باسم الملك العادل الذى كان حاكما فى العراق وأشار على الملك العزيز ابن صلاح الدين بان يهدم أهرام الجيزة التى لم يكن باقياً منها بدون هدم وقتئذ إلا تلك الأهرام الثلاث الكبيرة الباقية حتى اليوم. فسمع الملك العزيز مشورته وأصدر أمره فى الحال بتشكيل لجنة من بعض الأمراء تختص بهدم الأهرام. فقامت هذه اللجنة باستحضار العمال وقاطعى الأحجار وجمع فعلة من القرى المجاورة للأهرام وجعل لهم أجوراً باهظة، وجاؤا وحلوا تحت الأهرام وابتدئوا بالعمل. ونظروا إلى الهرم الأكبر فوجدوا أنه من العسير خدشه، فابتدئوا أولاً بهدم الهرم الأصغر المعروف بالهرم الأحمر (هرم منقرع). 

قام أولئك العمال والقطاعين مدة ثمانية أشهر كاملة بعملاً متواصلاً فى محاولة فاشلة لهدم هرم منقرع، وبعد تمام تلك المدة رأوا أنهم يضربون فى حديد بارد إذ قدّروا ذلك العمل الشاق فاستنتجوا أن ما تم هدمه هو بنسبة حجر واحد فى كل يوم ولم يهدموا فى الثمانية أشهر إلا قسماً صغيراً من قشرته الخارجية أحدث بالكاد تشويه فيها ولم يزل هذا التشويه ظاهراً إلى اليوم. 

وأخيراً رأت لجنة الأمراء أن إتمام هدم الأهرامات الثلاثة يعتبر درب من دروب المستحيل، حيث أن هذا الجزء الصغير من القشرة الخارجية للهرم الأصغر استغرق ثمانى أشهر كاملة وتكلف نفقات طائلة لهدمه ولم يحدث له سوى فقط تشويهاً، فكم يحتاج هدم الأهرام الثلاثة من الوقت والمال لهدمها. فقرروا الكف عن الهدم. فقابل المصريون فى ذلك الحين هذا الفشل الذريع بالهزء والسخرية وزاد استهجانهم لهؤلاء الحكام الجهلاء واحتقروا كل مشروعاتهم. 

ولم تفصح لنا كتب التاريخ عن سبب محاولة الملك العزيز هدم الأهرام الثلاثة، ولكننا نتساءل لماذا؟ لماذا كل هذا الكره للفنون والعلوم والحضارة؟ لماذا كل هذا الحقد لكل ما هو جميل؟ 

ولا زال التشويه مستمراً لحضارة أجدادنا ومحاولة مسخها، وطمس معالمها الحضارية، ولكن محاولات التشويه الحديثة تختلف عن المحاولات القديمة، إذ أن محاولات التشويه الحديثة هى عبارة عن: 

[1] تجاهل وسائل الإعلام والتعليم للعصر القبطى من تاريخ مصر، حتى أصبح الشارع المصرى يجهل تماماً إحدى أهم عصوره التى ساهمت فى تكوين الشخصية المصرية.  

[2] عدم تدريس اللغة القبطية ـ لغة تلك الحضارة ـ فى الجامعات المصرية، على الرغم من تدريس جميع اللغات الأخرى الحية منها والميتة فى كل جامعاتنا، وعلى الرغم من وجود قسم القبطيات فى جميع جامعات العالم دون الجامعات المصرية فقط.  

[3] محاولة القضاء على الشعب القبطى سليل هذه الحضارة، وحفيد صانعى الأهرام، عن طريق ترك الجماعات الإسلامية يعبثون بأمنهم، وتغاضى أجهزة الأمن عن حماية الأقباط، وعدم محاكمة من يقتل قبطى، وإذا حوكم لا يكون هناك عقاب رادع.  

ولا زال الزعانف والحرافيش يعيثون فساداً فى بلادنا الحبيبة، مشوّهين صورتها وجمالها، ساخرين بماضيها وحاضرها، رافضين الإنتماء لترابها، مفضلين الإنتماء لغيرها، ساعين خلف تخريبها، معتقدين أن هذا هو صالحها، وبالتأكيد هذا ليس صالحها. فمتى تتوقف عمليات التشويه للحضارة المصرية؟  



ربنا يحمي شعبه 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## My Rock (12 يناير 2006)

اول مرة يمر علي هذا الموضوع, مميز يا مينا 

شكرا ليك


----------



## Coptic Man (12 يناير 2006)

*اشكرك يا روك وانتظر مني المزيد في فضح اتباع ابن امنه بعد ما اخلص امتحانات

صليلي *


----------

